# OG 1966 Huffy 'The Rail'



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 9, 2015)

Funny story associated with this bike. 
The man the owned it, one Mr. Parker, got a single speed Schwinn Flying Star for Christmas in 1961. He used this to deliver newspapers in the early 60's here in Richmond. 

He told me about collection day, every other week, when he would ride through the regular neighborhoods and deadbeats would send out the dogs on him. He saved up his money from delivering papers so that he could buy this 5 speed Rail to get a bit of speed to outrun the hell hounds.

I'm going to get an oral history recording from him one day, great guy. 

Anyway, back to the rail. 
Fantastic original condition, original redline tires (although front is nearly blown), persons banana seat, even the water decal for the T shifter is still in tact. 
I'll probably clean it up a bit and put it up for trade, I'm not much of a muscle bike man but I'm sure somebody out there would put this bad boy to use after years of sitting.


----------



## azhearseguy (Sep 9, 2015)

That's a Great Bike. An looks to be a First year Rail...


----------



## vastingray (Sep 9, 2015)

I sent you a PM on the bike


----------



## vuniw (Sep 9, 2015)

Looks fast just sitting there


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 9, 2015)

My real area of interest tends towards the late 19th and early 20th century bikes as well as bicycle-oriented artwork etc. 
My dream would be to do a trade that would make everybody happy but barring that alignment of the stars...

Does anybody have an idea of what an 99% original 1966 first gen Huffy Rail should / would / could sell for in fair market? 
I say 99% because it is missing the reflector, studying other Rail images everything else matches up.


----------



## rfeagleye (Sep 10, 2015)

Great bike Jesse!

That looks all original, and has the correct tires, pedals and shifter, which always seem to be missing from the early Rails. If I had to guess at a FMV, maybe $500-600? You have a first year bike that is all original, those are a tough find.

Of course in the right week on eBay, that bike could get even a better price.

Finally, I have NOS decals for the top of the top tubes by the shifter for that bike, bought them out of an old Huffy shop in Ohio. If you want a few send me a PM.


----------

